# Error Codes :: 5xx (ex 502, 503, 505)



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2014)

If you see any of these please post how you get to it and the url. Thanks

I know theres an issue with login/logout working on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 19, 2014)

It varies for me. Strikes with no warning. Sometimes, just trying to access the whole site. Other times I can get access to a point, say looking at "My replies". Most often i will get access to a thread. I start to post, then when i go to "post Reply", the Error 503 message will come up. Often results in a double post when I hit the "reload" button. But also, sometimes, the post just disappears

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for that. I just changed a number of configurations in the last few minutes. Please let me know if issues still occur.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 19, 2014)

working much better so far. Thanks Horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2014)

I agree, I have not seen any more errors. Thanks David!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2014)

A glitch in the systems @ 0115 my time for about ten minutes. I got a 502 and 504 code trying to post a thread in the Off Topic section.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2014)

504 code occurred @1000 my time for about 10 minutes while I tried to make a post in my GB23 thread. Also caused a double post.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)

Same here too. The USA is getting up methinks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2014)

Gotta say, I've not been getting any of these errors lately. No double posts either. Running Chrome usually between 7 and 10pm Mountain Time.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 21, 2014)

I haven't had any errors in a few days now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2014)

I just think it's been so strange that some users (Parsifal, Wurger, Lucky, etc) have been plagued with errors and I have never had any.

Either way, thank you Horse, for your attention to getting this resolved!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

I got a 404 error trying to load the "Guns We Own" thread earlier.

Refreshed the page and all was good. (loaded up quickly, too)


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2014)

So you both got 504 error?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2014)

If you mean me and Geo , yes , it seemed to be almost at the same time.

Also I got the error a couple of times while looking at "who is on line ". Today - twice.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

I got an actual *404* error.

Refreshed the page and it loaded properly.

A 404 error is extremely rare on the server here, so I didn't think it was a problem, instead thought it may have been just perfect timing where my request collided with a database change or something along those lines.

* edit *

OOps...thought you were referring to my post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2014)

I just went over the logs and can see the time and why the errors occurred. It appears there was an issue with mysql server connections, thus the 504 timeout error. I am still tweaking some of the configurations to keep these issues from popping up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the diligence!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got this today......

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks. I've noticed that in the logs but can't replicate. Can you tell me what style you are using for the forums at the time.
That line of code is where the template system adds functions, so there is something funky being added. But doesn't occur often.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got the same a wee while ago. The fluid_ww2_update. The error has occured when I clicked the "back arrow" of the net browser leading to the previous page.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for info.

Edit:
I believe it is associated with the old template. If anyone has the issue on metro please post.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)

I think the same.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

I just cleaned up some old plugin code. Will keep eye on logs to see...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)

OK. 

Just reported a spamboot entry to the SFS site using the Spam-O-Matic.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

Also see you got the php error again while going to homepage.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2014)

The fluid_ww2_update

Thats what I am using.

and now siggy's do not load....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2014)

I just noticed on my ipad, that some sigs aren't loading and all of the Group Build icons aren't loading, either.

On my firefox, I'm seeing everything just fine.

The ipad is using the Safari in regular browse mode (I hate mobile browsing) and both my Firefox and ipad Safari use the "fluid' theme


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

Should be fixed now. If you refresh content


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

Changed code and this should be fixed now. Also I believe I've got the php syntax error solved. A possible cache issue



Wurger said:


> If you mean me and Geo , yes , it seemed to be almost at the same time.
> 
> Also I got the error a couple of times while looking at "who is on line ". Today - twice.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> Should be fixed now. If you refresh content


I have the ipad on the forum right now and it's loading sig, images and attachments just fine.

However, I have noticed that if you try and use the "My Posts" shortcut from the "My Posts" dropdown menu, nothing newer than 17 October is listed.
"My Threads" and "My Replies" seem to be current, however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I have the ipad on the forum right now and it's loading sig, images and attachments just fine.
> 
> However, I have noticed that if you try and use the "My Posts" shortcut from the "My Posts" dropdown menu, nothing newer than 17 October is listed.
> "My Threads" and "My Replies" seem to be current, however.



In the process of rebuilding that content...will be fixed soon. Moved mysql server so had to update location


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> In the process of rebuilding that content...will be fixed soon. Moved mysql server so had to update location


Gotcha


----------

